# couple of my mods



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I haven't done anything major, just a few little improvements.

I went and bought regular household faucet aerators to replace the factory ones that spray water all over.
The middle section of the plastic fenders wiggled all over, I could see them blowing around in the rear view mirrors. On our trailer there was a bracket mounted to the wheel well but it wasn't attached to the fender. So I drilled a hole in the fender and used a stainless screw to attach it to the bracket, now they're solid.

I bought an rv emergency plumbing repair kit from pexconnection.com. It has a short section of tubing and some miscellaneous fittings in case I have any plumbing leaks. It was a little expensive, but I thought it was worth it to not have the aggravation of something breaking and not being able to fix it on the road.

Installed a winterizing kit for the water pump. PEOPLE LIKE YOU VERN DON'T NEED TO WORRY ABOUT THAT, YOU LUCKY GUY









Installed rain gutter extensions using clear flexible tubing, keeps water from running down over the window and also the water heater. Helps keep down the black streaks too.

The dealer installed vinyl gutters over the exterior access doors.

Future mods for the spring include a switch to turn the electric element for the hot water heater on and off without using the breaker on the electric panel. Ours didn't come with a switch inside the trailer. I also want to get some kind of straps to hold the tv in place so I don't have to take it down off the shelf when we travel.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good idea with the wiggly fenders. Mine do the same. I'll check into it come spring thaw. I also want to make the gutter extensions and put gutter above bike door. Winter is here. I've been out shoveling the driveway all day.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thought of a couple more.

Installed a curtain by the bath door so you can take a shower and open the door (which is right across from the entrance door) and not show yourself to the world. It also works well for when the girls go to bed and we stay up.

I also, like many others, reversed the hinges on the door under the oven so it opens down.

I removed the rear stabilizer jacks, since my driveway is sloped, they almost hit the pavement when I back in. I use four stabilizer jacks I bought at wally world, they're more stable than those that came with the trailer too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I put in one of those privacy curtains too. Turned out to be one of my wife's favorite mod! Wait until she uses the new drawers I put in the pantry!


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Privacy curtins, just what I needed. Thanks for the idea.


----------

